# Game #8: Wizards @ Cavs (11/15/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Washington Wizards* *(5-1) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(5-2)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

Cleveland won against the Magic in Orlando but lost a big lead and has many things to learn from the game. On the bright side, it could be argued once Cleveland lost big leads in seasons past, they went on the lose the game, having little or no chance of embarking on a second run to reclaim momentum. The Wizards are coming off a very big win against the Spurs that saw Arenas go beserk. The Cavaliers have always had trouble with explosive, athletic, shifty guards and Arenas is of that mold. This game should be a high scoring affair filled with basket trading, fastbreaks and solid offense. The game should come down to defense and foul shooting.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is turning into one of the biggest matches of the early season. The Wizards already trounced the Spurs and are looking legit. Hoping for a great game.

A win here, plus the win against Memphis, should show we a are legitimate playoff calibre team and not just a contender to get a playoff spot. There is a a big difference between the two


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree, this is a big time game. I like our chances since it's at home but we will have to establish our inside game early and avoid getting into an up and down game. 

My only concern is this nagging feeling Arenas is gonna eat us alive. He is so much quicker than both our PG's and can get in those streaks where he just doesn't miss from deep. I think we might have to put Larry on him and avoid giving him a parade to the free throw line when he penetrates.

Lebron needs to bring his A game also, no more messing around, I want see him in triple double form from the opening tip.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Hughes will likely guard Arenas. As long as we avoid putting him on the line I think we can keep him relatively in check.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Agree with B_B that Lebron needs to show up just to prove some of the doubters wrong. He's actually having an outstanding season as the primary scorer on the team but people seem to want him to be a triple double magnet even if that's not what the team currently needs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It will always be something with Lebron.

He puts up amazing stats, the critics say stats mean nothing and complain about him not winning enough. He puts up wins, all the sudden his numbers aren't high enough and stats *are* a big deal.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *CLEVELAND - *For Larry Hughes, this time is for keeps.
> 
> Technically, the Cavaliers' standout swingman already has had the maiden voyage against his old mates, the Washington Wizards, a month ago in the preseason opener in D.C.
> 
> ...



Article Continued:
http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/13170693.htm


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Wow, 72% from the field is unreal. Who is there other starting guard, chucky atkins ? and Caron at the 3. If so, snow would have no problem with Chucky, and Lebron is built like Caron so we win that match up. I think we can bang them inside. Jamison to me seems like a pretty boy and doesnt want to get messed up inside, rather shoot the jumper. I think we can out bang Haywood and Jamison with our big post players and guards. But the kicker is, how many rebounds will Gilbert gets b/c he is a very good rebounding PG


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Game preview from Yahoo (click on pic)*


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

This should be a good game. I hope Hughes can shut down Arenas and that LeBron really steps it up and goes for the kill. I think he needs to attack the hoop and get to the line more. If the Cavs continue their good D then they should be able to pull this one out.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Neither team is starting great but the Wizards have 2 baskets early on. Cleveland needs to get into their offense.

The Cavs start 0-9 and call time out trailing 0-8.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Slooow start for the Cavs. Draw up a good play out of this time out and get the Cavs first bucket.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow has both of Cleveland's baskets. The Wizards are not even playing Snow. They are making Snow have to try and beat them offensively (good strategy). Washington has scored almost all their points in the paint. 

Gooden scores for Cleveland, which gets a second Cavalier into the game offensively.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow nails another jumper. Washington will continue to dare Snow to shoot for the duration of the night (unless they make an adjustment). Cleveland is slowly getting into the game bit by bit.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland needs to make sure they don't get outquicked on the offensive glass and protect the rim. Also, they should make an effort to solve the Wizards' defensive scheme. It will take patience to break it down but I see a hole in it (whether the Cavs execute and exploit that is another story).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron needs to involve himself a little better in this game. He was basically a nonfactor in the first quarter.

Too much point guard/Larry Hughes ball holding action. Zip that ball around and get it inside.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

22-18 Wizards, at the end of the 1st.

Considering the terrible start the Cavs had at the beginning of the quarter, being down by 4 isn't too bad right now. The team made a few mistakes out there on rotations and the poor spacing on the fastbreak killed the attempt to convert on it. But besides that, it's okay. When the team shows patience and works the ball, they're finding higher percentage shots.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke is actually a good defender.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The second quarter is seeing a line up of Luke Jackson, Henderson, LeBron James, Donyell Marshall and Damon Jones.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha damn. I thought Damon threw that too high.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> The second quarter is seeing a line up of Luke Jackson, Henderson, LeBron James, Donyell Marshall and Damon Jones.


That's actually probably the most balanced unit offensively.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This unit looks good on the floor. They're getting back into the game. The Wizards call time out, as their lead has been cut to 1 point (26-25). If this squad can continue to mesh well, let this unit remain out there.

Nice dunk by James there too.

Edit: *futuristxen:* I agree, keep these boys out there until they start to lose it. Otherwise, they should stay because they are the best line up by far, that has played thus far.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron taking over now: Great oop from Jones to James


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha they called the foul to save Hayes the embarrassment of blowing the uncontested layup.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

What a late foul call. Either you call that right away or you don't. The ref was like, "If he hit it, I wouldn't have called jack but since he missed it, I will call it." Such freakin' indecision. 

The refs suck this season. F+ for them.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bull**** call against the Cavs by the crowd response: Tie game after Hayes foul shots.

Good move by Lebron to drive right after the bad call


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James is really feeling it and the Wizards have missed their last 7 shots.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow great quarter by Lebron so far.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Inadvertant whistle? wtf


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden had a nice block. His rebounding isn't the only impressive thing this season. His defense (especially help defense off-the-ball) has been nice.

Drew has been a beast lately, period.

Magic Jackson enters the game again.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't like sitting Lebron when he is so hot


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

But on the other hand you don't want to play Lebron the entire game. The Cavs have a lead now, so it's a good time to rest him.

Drew has been fantastic this year. And that he's so willingly shared minutes with Donyell Marshall, has made the TEAM that much better. Showing this level of mental maturity, given his talents, is going to make him a lot of money next summer.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. I guess you should keep riding LBJ when the fire is on. But this just goes to show you how deeply Coach Brown believes in his principles. He's so strong in his belief of managing LeBron's minutes, that he'll rest LeBron even when The King is on fire.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke picks the pocket, D. Jones nails the 3-ball.

Edit: LeBron is back in the game and the Wizards are splitting their foul shots as of late.

Cavs call time out on a few Wizards run outs. Good time out because you have to stop things now before a rhythm is established.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke Jackson is proof that you can in fact teach defense. He didn't know **** about defense to start the season, now just by hustling and listening to Brown, he's turned himself into a nice little defender. Not great. But he's not a liability and he can make things happen.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's obvious why Lebron +/- is so good on the Cavs. Just his presence changes the defense making it easier on people - Not the same team without even with the impressive play of Hughes


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

After the time out, Cleveland finds James in the post and he is fouled. Good coaching.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This is a game of back-and-forth runs. Now Washington is creeping back into things.

Cavs have missed their last 7. A game of hot and cold streaks.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wizards on a run now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I really wished we could have got A. Daniels: real good player. Good playmaker and defender.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ But how much would he have cost and how long would the contract have been?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cavs score again after a time out (baseline kick out).

Arenas misses the first free throw and hits the second. Once again, Washington splits at the line. If the game is close and the Wizards lose, their foul shooting from earlier in the game will come back to haunt them.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cavs turn the ball over but the Wizards turn it over right back.

The Cavs lead by 3 at the half (47-44).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm a bit dissappointed in this eary season on how we finish quarters: need to improve this part of the game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Key to winning this game: Z scoring some points.

Ugly first half for him - 0-6 and ZERO points


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sometimes Zydrunas looks bad. It's hit-and-miss. When he's playing ping-pong with the ball for offensive rebounds and putbacks, along with stroking the open jumper, he's great out there. But when Ilgauskas gets in early foul trouble, misses rotations and shows bad hands (dropping passes, stone hands, butter fingers), he's a liability out there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Just as I say that, Z tips the ball in to score early in the 3rd quarter and got fouled and is at the foul line shooting free throws. Zydrunas nails both.

LOL 

It's like Zydrunas knew I was talking about him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James drives in the lane. Nice.

Big Z with the sweet move (6 points in the 3rd)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The refs are very whissle happy tonight, against the cavs... Z looks really slow tonight on his feet..


also with drew and z in foul trouble bc its the wiz we could almost have LBJ play PF with Marshall and have DJ in there... i think it could work...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The refs are very whissle happy tonight, against the cavs... Z looks really slow tonight on his feet..
> 
> 
> also with drew and z in foul trouble bc its the wiz we could almost have LBJ play PF with Marshall and have DJ in there... i think it could work...


If we didnt' have potential 3 really good PF's then I completely agree. Last year, Lebron did the best job of any Cav guarding Brand of all people


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ I agree. The Cavs are going to have to experiment due to foul trouble. 

- The Wizards have missed 9 free throws tonight (missed both on the last trip).

- James with another tear drop after driving in the lane.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOT of back and forth this game: no team can't pu the other away


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron went glass and drove again. Dang.

The Cavs have hit 6 of their last 7 field goal attempts.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron drives again and scores... plus one.

I've never seen James drive so much. It's like he has gone to the basket the last 4 or 5 plays in a row.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Snow + no confidence on anything on offense = DJ should be playing


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron seems more determined this year than in years past to go to the basket, and he's learning that nobody can stop him from doing it, if he's patient. He's just too strong and too fast and finishes at the basket too well. Washington has nobody on their roster who can keep Lebron in front of them. And once they start collapsing the defense on Lebron, the Cavs have the shooters to punish them.

Also part of it might just be the extra shooters on the floor are giving Lebron lanes that he never had before.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> He's just too strong and too *fast* and finishes at the basket too well.


LeBron's first step seems better than ever or at least even better than I thought it was.

----

Z scores, plus one!

8th assist of the night for Hughes, finding Z for the dunk.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

throwing it to Z is like clockwork. mechanical but it works and 1...

but misses 69-60 Cavs


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Illegal defense called on the Wizards (on Butler). I guess with Big Z rolling, it is effecting how they want to play defense on him (the degree to which they bleed over to help on defense).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Awesome backdoor play by Damon Jones finding Marshall for the basket in an "and 1" play. Sweet.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think you really have to favor DJ down the stretch in this game. Also you have to love Hughes, his shot is not there tonight but he is finding plenty of teammates out there. One part of the game isnt working you go find another.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

You're right on about Hughes, Shaq_Diesel. Even when Hughes isn't hitting the shot, I still like him out there for his all-around game.

----

Jamison is really balling out there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Great play by James there. Oh man.

After the 3rd, the Cavs up leading 82-70.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

with DJ out there Lebron can penetrate and kill them. When its snow its 4 on 5 and another guy clogging up the lane.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's better to have DJ to bring off the bench than Snow. Snow brings you nothing off the bench. He can bring you defense and composure. But what you want off the bench is a jolt. That's what Marshall and Jones bring. I think bringing Jones and Marshall in against other teams second units--putting the Cavs strongest unit against the other team's weakest, is a good strategic ploy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Note to Everyone:

LBJtoLJfor3 posting under my name does not change my opinion of the Cleveland Cavaliers, Cavs fans, or the city of Cleveland in general.

Thank you...and my hate shall continue!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ LOL Too bad. I was actually liking you more for a second. 

LBJ in the post.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Note to Everyone:
> 
> LBJtoLJfor3 posting under my name does not change my opinion of the Cleveland Cavaliers, Cavs fans, or the city of Cleveland in general.
> 
> Thank you...and my hate shall continue!


 Post of the year: ROFL


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> ^ LOL Too bad. I was actually liking you more for a second.


Yeah no kidding.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Critical Part of the game here: Lebron sitting and getting close to the crunch time.

The Wizards could easily make a big push here


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cavs lead by 9 with 9:00 to go.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL: that was quick - Lebron back in the game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That was Barkley-esque. Ridiculous.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

D. Marshall has to be a leading candidate for 6th man of the year. This guy is a great player. Thank you Ferry for not overpaying for Joe Johnson


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cavs are busting this game wide open. Time to put this one away (don't allow any runs from here on out).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Donyell Marshall was a stroke of genius by Ferry. I don't think any of us even had him on our radar, and Ferry pulled him out of the hat.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

OBTW remy, I think any chance of getting A. Daniels (big contract or no big contract) ended with Hughes. If we got Redd I bet Daniels would have been in a Cavs uni.

With Hughes, we needed more shooting.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This is the final push, so Cleveland just needs to stay on point.

Larry with a string of 8 points. Sweet.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow this game is over.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So many weapons. Now Hughes is taking over. Putting the nails in the coffin of his former team.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes with 10 straight Cavaliers points.

LBJ leaves the game and gets his rest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

37/10 for Lebron.
Hughes got what, 22 and 8?

Jeez.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 114, Washington 99*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I loved how Hughes just took it to Washington at the end of the game, was beautiful to watch.

Also Lebron just flat out dominated this game, he was unstoppable off the dribble and in the paint tonight. He needs to play like that every game, I like his improved J but he is too dominant in the post. 

It's amazing how much better our team is at home, we are near unbeatable in the Q.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LBJ back again LOL.... well to finish it off mike brown did a great job of ajusting, unlike Silas did last year. He went straight to Z and it opened it all up from there.

Also his rotations were great, sticking with DJ in the 4th, and letting Marshall/Hughes/Bron get there minutes together.


Great game.... Wiz were #3 on power rankings we were #9


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

35 points in the 3 really killed Washington. Snow did a good job on Arenas when he was guarding him. I like how they knew that Z could score and really went to him to start the second half. Also LeBron stopped settling for his jumpers and attack the rim. He really just took over the game and there was no stopping him. If this team can play with the intensity they had in the second half for a whole game night in and night out they will be unstoppable.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 11/16/2005 | Cavs speak up*









*Cavaliers center Zydrunas Ilgauskas (right) goes up to block a shot by Wizards guard Gilbert Arenas on Tuesday night. Ilgauskas had seven rebounds and scored 12 points to help the Cavs improve their winning streak to five with a 114-99 victory.*



> *Cavs speak up*
> 
> *James helps team make big statement, scoring 37 points in impressive victory over Wizards*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*James' pure greatness is sealed with a kiss*










*»* More From The Plain Dealer



> *James' pure greatness is sealed with a kiss*
> 
> Wednesday, November 16, 2005
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Huge night for Hughes*









More From The Plain Dealer | Subscribe To The Plain Dealer



> _*Larry Hughes drives against former Wizards teammate Gilbert Arenas. Hughes scored 22 points and Arenas had 18.*_
> 
> *Huge night for Hughes*
> *Larry helps beat ex-team; LeBron has 37 points*
> ...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Huge night for Hughes*

One of the many games this season where LeBron showed the necessary patience to score his points efficiently. 37 points on 23 shots is pretty damn efficient. Nice D on Areanas too, he didn't do jack, though I only caught the 2nd half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

One of those articles brought up a scary nightmarish scenario.

Imagine a pissed off Lebron, having left this team for some angry reason when his contract is up, coming back to the Q. Hide the women and children, cause it would be nasty :biggrin: 

Luckily we won't have that problem with Ferry running the show now.


----------

